# What wood sealer/oil treatment do you guys use for Ipe ?



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I've been using Cabot Australian Timber Oil for the last 5 years, Just wondering is there anything better ( Penofin Hardwood formula ) Maybe?
What do you use ?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd say the Penofin is comparable not necessarily better. I do like the fact that when you re-coat its a simple wash and coat.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> I'd say the Penofin is comparable not necessarily better. I do like the fact that when you re-coat its a simple wash and coat.


Have you ever used Messmer's UV Plus ? :blink:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

No, never heard of it before.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Have you ever used Messmer's UV Plus ? :blink:


I use that a bit, I like it. I have never used Penofin, or worked on IPE.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Rob said:


> I use that a bit, I like it. I have never used Penofin, or worked on IPE.


On what kind of wood did you use Messmer's UV Plus ?


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Just about anything, pine, fir, alder, redwood, log homes


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Putting it on this next week


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Whatever you use on IPE, sand lightly first, then wipe each board with Lacquer thinner prior to staining. You probably already know, but for those who dont, I figured i'd mention it.  You know im gonna say Sikkens is what I would recommend for IPE.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I would use Messmer's UV Plus for Hardwoods.

Designed for Ipe and exotic hardwoods (Brazilian teaks). Comes in two shades. Typically hardwood stain and sealers last 6 months. The added pigment extends the life. The pigments in Messmer's accentuate the natural colors and do not look like they are much different than a natural wet look, so don't be afraid that its not "clear". 

There is nothing like doing a job for a discriminating customer and having to come back every 6 months on a ridiculously expensive deck while the neighbors pressure treated Home Depot job is still looking good 2 years later. Job security: yes. Also a good way to get your name slung in the mud. 

Messmer's will push the shelf life out to 2 years. Here in Texas it is brutally hot and humid so I can expect a little under 2 years of good color, in a cooler climate, i'd expect more, not too much more though. 

Remember your staining a wood with a ridiculously tight grain pattern. (Ipe's flammability rating is equivalent to concrete.)


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Whatever you use on IPE, sand lightly first, then wipe each board with Lacquer thinner prior to staining. You probably already know, but for those who dont, I figured i'd mention it.  You know im gonna say Sikkens is what I would recommend for IPE.


Yes I do, I treated them every six months, What product should I use from Sikkens ?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> I would use Messmer's UV Plus for Hardwoods.
> 
> Designed for Ipe and exotic hardwoods (Brazilian teaks). Comes in two shades. Typically hardwood stain and sealers last 6 months. The added pigment extends the life. The pigments in Messmer's accentuate the natural colors and do not look like they are much different than a natural wet look, so don't be afraid that its not "clear".
> 
> ...


Thanks, One thing I don't like is that the don't have color selection like Cabot and nobody carries the product around here,


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I understand about the tint issue. The thing is you don't want to tint a hardwood that is going to fade out faster than softer woods too deep anyway. The colors they use are variations of the natural colors you already get in the teak (Ipe). My SW rep orders it in for me. Benny Moore probably would too. I use a lot of stains and it works best for Hardwoods. Make sure it is the UV Plus for Hardwoods, not just the UV Plus.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yes I do, I treated them every six months, What product should I use from Sikkens ?


SRD :thumbsup: or Cetol DEK. Mixed feelings on my part about using DEK on IPE. Seems like there would be too much film, especially on a dense wood like IPE.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Not willing to advertise the company in public but here are pictures of the product we use for ipe deck sealing. It lasts the longest of any product I have tried on ipe. PM me if you would like to know the sealant name and where to buy. For the record we were stripping off Cabot's and you can see how black it is.


----------

